# Propyphol



## LORA CRAWFORD (May 22, 2008)

Hi, Still working on getting our ASC open. I was told that 1X a month we will be doing colonoscopies with propyphol (general anesthesia). Would I code this with a modifier 23? Thank you for your help. Lora


----------



## missie.snyder (May 22, 2008)

23 would not apply since it is not unusual; however beware of payors.  Medical necessity must be well documented or the ASA will not be paid.


----------



## mbort (May 22, 2008)

Are you wanting to add the 23 modifier to the procedure code (ie 45378-23)?  Are you wanting to bill for the medication??


----------



## cconroycpch (May 22, 2008)

The colonoscopies will most likely be done under MAC (monitered anesthesia care) and would not use a modifier 23.  Modifier 23 is used for physicians and not ASC facilities and MAC is not unusual for colonoscopies.


----------



## mbort (May 23, 2008)

cconroycpch is correct, I wasnt thinking that far in advance (long week and brain dead).  The 23 modifier is NOT an ASC modifier therefore its not even a consideration in that setting.

thanks cconroycpch


----------

